# Golden Retriever abandoned in stolen car.



## Mrs. Muddled (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello everyone!
I thought you might enjoy reading a rescue story I wrote about a Golden Retriever who was found in a stolen car ... many days after the car was stolen. In my line of work, it's moments like this that stay in the memory, and are worth sharing.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank goodness for such a wonderful ending! Great story!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for being a caring professional! You are an excellent writer, BTW.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

What a sad story....with a happy ending....

I've seen the picture before, and I couldn't place it.....then I remembered:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=8105

Rick


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

What a beautiful story!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I just want to thank you for all you do and what a happy ending. It brought tears to my eyes from beginning to end. Tears of sadness followed by tears of joy. I only hope that if that were to ever ever happen to my dog; I only hope that someone like you will be around to help her out. Your writing of the story was amazing and I do agree with that other person, when you are done with your police career, you should consider a writing career.


----------



## Mrs. Muddled (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you so very much for your kind replies. It simply delights me when someone reads my stories and likes them. When I was working (I've retired now), I found it rather cathartic to sit at my computer and write about things that had affected me or touched me in some way. Policing really isn't all about shoot-outs and car chases, it's really all about things that happen in every day life to people just like you. Some of it very bad. Some of it good. Unfortunately in my chosen career, most of it was the former. I've tapped out a couple of other stories that might entertain you. Do take a look if you think you might enjoy them. Just scroll way down the blog, past my grandkids and you'll spot them. You might find "A Day in the Life of Me" gives you some idea of "the job" ... as I see it.
I am so envious of all of you who own Goldens. They are such magnificent animals. Unfortunately for me, I'm in an apartment now, and it just wouldn't be fair to coop up all that energy in such a small area. Lucky for us, we've got friends who are nuts about the breed ... so we get it out of our system by visiting.


----------



## Mrs. Muddled (Jan 9, 2006)

rwgibbs said:


> What a sad story....with a happy ending....
> I've seen the picture before, and I couldn't place it.....then I remembered:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=8105
> Rick


Yes, you are right! You'll notice a link to Stonebraker's site at the end of the story. Isn't that a fabulous looking animal? It was so kind of her to let me use the picture. To me it was a picture of perfection ... what more could I ask?

Loved the photo of all the babies!!! Can you say "cute?"

MM


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Mrs. Muddled said:


> Can you say "cute?"
> MM


There's not much cuter than Golden puppies...


----------

